
E3 - Most Anticipated Games - kimboslice
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/12/deans-most-anticipated-games-of-e3/
======
schtog
Unfortunetaley I never got around to playing the first Fable but now I've
decided to play nr 2 instead. Looking great, Resident Evil 5 is also
interesting. I never liked the ones that were released to PlayStation but nr 4
was an amazing game.

------
kimboslice
Resistance 2.... can't wait.

